# Lite-on DVDRW won't recognize my disk



## smitchell003 (Jan 3, 2008)

Ok, I know this is weird, but hear me out. I bought an emachines about a year and a half ago. The Lite-on was mfg. in 2006, so I'm pretty sure it isn't worn out. A little beaten from a move, but nothing serious. I am an ET by trade, so I even disassembled the drive to lube it and check for obvious problems. 
At first I thought it was a universal problem. However now after days of messing around with things I have determined that the problem is only affecting one DVD. My copy of BF 2142. Music plays, other DVD's, other games... SO now what do I do? I removed the upper and lower filters, as suggested in a previous thread. If there was a real problem, the other discs wouldn't play. I tried new firmware, but I got the same error upon installing that another subscriber got. And they still haven't received a reply. I went to the website via windows info and DL the latest driver for my model. When I try to run it I get "This utility is only for SHW-1635S drive: Detected drives :3-0-0-0 D:LITE-ON DVDRW SHW-1635S YGS4 "
Which says to me that I have some mod of the original 1635S called "YGS4", but lucky me, there is no driver listed for that. I either have the latest firmware, or I don't, but I have no way to verify. 
Again, I am no beginner in electronics or troubleshooting. I have been doing this stuff for almost 10 years now. And I am one lost puppy. Help?


----------



## MadMack (Oct 21, 2007)

Liteon SHM-165H6S and SHM-165P6S DVD Drives did have a problem reading some original DVD's a while back. The distributor I use helped me solve the problem. See their article at http://www.rectron.net/support_tech16mar06.htm

It is important to match the firmware update with the model of you DVD Writer. Be also sure that your DVD Writer is supposed to read dual layer DVD disks, as this BF 2142 DVD might be dual layer. I'm not a gamer, but if it is one of the latest games, it might well be a dual layer disk, i.e greater than 4.5 GB


----------



## smitchell003 (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm sure of both. That it is a double-layer dvd and that my player is supposed to support it. I will follow the link and see what happens. And thank you for replying!
Steven

Edit: The link describes exactly the same problem I am having, from led indications to noises, but the model numbers don't match up, and the "latest" on the Lite-on website doesn't work. Sheesh, I'm stuck.


TIA,
Steven


----------



## MadMack (Oct 21, 2007)

Post the model number and let's see what Rectron say.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

http://forum.rpc1.org/dl_firmware.php?download_id=2141


----------



## smitchell003 (Jan 3, 2008)

thanks all around for replying!

When I extract that fw I get a message that says it is not compatible. 
Something like:

"This utility is only for LITE0N DVDRW SHW - 1635S drive.

Drive detected:
3-0-0-0 D:LITE-ON DVDRW SHW-1635S YGS4"

I tried looking up an older version, but they have all been removed from the website. Only the new one is available. I thought about removing the driver in device manager and re-installing it, but I am afraid I will lose all capability if I do that. But surely I am not the only person who has come across this problem. It's gotta be out there somewhere, right?

Thanks In Advance,
Steven


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

YGS4
is the version of the firmware installed
the drive is a
LITE-ON DVDRW SHW-1635S 
http://www.cdrinfo.com/Sections/Reviews/Specific.aspx?ArticleId=15628


----------



## smitchell003 (Jan 3, 2008)

I looked up that link, and at the bottom of it there is a hyperlink that is supposed to lead to the newest firmware. However it is either disabled or there is a problem with the website, because you get a message that says no such page exists. 
maybe I just have to buy a new one?

Hopefully yours,
steven


----------



## smitchell003 (Jan 3, 2008)

I did some digging and found someone on a similar forum having the same problem. The firmware on my drive is not from Lite-on. I can only assume it is from E-machines, the manufacturer. Either way the advice was to get the codeguys version and update. I tried that, but it still doesn't fix the problem. It did however confirm that the problem I am having is due to the disk type (dual-layer high density). I am not sure whether or not this drive will ever be able to read this particular type of disk. I can hear the laser positioning for an inside and then an outside read, and when it can't do either it just shuts down and assumes no media. Is there some way I can modify the disk to make it easier to read?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

look for a firmware upgrade that adds dual layer
i found mine to do the same thing on a liteon on that site


----------

